# Had a baby chinchilla born yesterday, wanted to share pictures!



## firefox2 (Jul 27, 2004)

As I have mentioned on here before, I breed chinchillas as pets.  Yesterday, I had the nicest looking baby boy born here.  He is a tan white, with a nice big tan spot on his back.  Such unique markings, I love it


----------



## firefox2 (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry for the darkness of the picture, I didn't use the flash, since it usually washes their true colour out


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2004)

What a cute little guy  Congrats


----------



## manville (Jul 27, 2004)

woah it is a little cutie! maybe i should buy one from you


----------



## manville (Jul 27, 2004)

Btw i am down in victoria for a couple more days! Have you been to the bug zoo?


----------



## Atalanta (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't say this very often, but....awwwwwwwww!  That baby is adorable.


----------



## Yve (Jul 27, 2004)

oh my! what a little angel


----------



## Socrates (Jul 27, 2004)

OOOH how totally adorable!  I like Chinchillas when they're big, too - really nice looking animals.  
Congrats on that super beauty!   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## firefox2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I love it when we have a new baby around here    
manville, I have been to the bug zoo a few times.  I haven't been since they moved about a year ago, but when I went before the move, I thought it was awesome.  They have some pretty cool stuff in the gift shop too.  Hmmm, maybe I am overdue for a bug zoo visit.  
They use to have this really cool housing for their ant colonies, it was built up against the walls, with clear tubes running from room to room, so every room you went to, you could see the ant colonies.


----------



## manville (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh boy, they still do. I am not sure about the last place but i think it looks great. The ant colony is awesome.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 29, 2004)

Very cute! The thing I like about chinchillas is that they are cute the whole way through, they don't lose the cuteness or innocence(unlike cats).


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 29, 2004)

So Chinchillas just have a single offspring I take it? 

It is cute! Do you leave it with the momma for a while as well?

Atrax


----------



## firefox2 (Jul 29, 2004)

Chinchillas can have (on average) 1-3 offspring, although I recently had quads born here.  Most times moms can only handle one or two, so I end up rotating and handfeeding kits if they have 3-4.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 29, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww he is cute it just makes me want to hug it and hug it some more


----------



## Stardust (Jul 31, 2004)

cool...it's so cute ~


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 3, 2004)

Is he getting cuter, or is it just me??


----------



## Atalanta (Aug 3, 2004)

Cuter by the minute!


----------



## Socrates (Aug 3, 2004)

I just want to cuddle him - and never let him go!  What a SUPER CUTIE!!!!  I bet he's spoken for, isn't he?

---
Wendy
---


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, actually, as of an hour ago, there is a sale pending on him.  I turned a good 30 people down because they were just being idiots looking for a good deal, who said they were "willing to take him off my hands at a discount price".  I hate people like that.  I e-mailed them back, explained that he is not a rescue case, but is indeed a fully pedigreed chinchilla from good lines, and that the price I am asking is already cut below most other breeders by $25-75, so there is no room for bargaining.     
I usually give a deal to people I have dealt with before, but not a person who I have never dealt with, that treats my animals like rescue cases   :?


----------



## lacyegirl (Aug 31, 2008)

firefox2 said:


> As I have mentioned on here before, I breed chinchillas as pets.  Yesterday, I had the nicest looking baby boy born here.  He is a tan white, with a nice big tan spot on his back.  Such unique markings, I love it


hey! im interested in you baby boy chinchilla!Could you send me the information to contact you,i would like to dicuss the price and any other details!please message me the stuff at Leighannroberts@yahoo.com


----------



## hairmetalspider (Sep 1, 2008)

lacyegirl said:


> hey! im interested in you baby boy chinchilla!Could you send me the information to contact you,i would like to dicuss the price and any other details!please message me the stuff at Leighannroberts@yahoo.com


Chick..you need to look at the dates on this thread.
Then PM someone if you're inquiring anyways.


----------



## Fluke (Sep 3, 2008)

Are they born with hair!?


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 3, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Chick..you need to look at the dates on this thread.
> Then PM someone if you're inquiring anyways.


hehe, that baby most likely a great great grandpa by now, lol
very cute tho


----------



## mikeythefireman (Sep 3, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Chick..you need to look at the dates on this thread.
> Then PM someone if you're inquiring anyways.


At least she brought back those pictures for us to look at.  Baby chins are adorable!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 3, 2008)

lacyegirl said:


> hey! im interested in you baby boy chinchilla!Could you send me the information to contact you,i would like to dicuss the price and any other details!please message me the stuff at Leighannroberts@yahoo.com


firefox2 hasn't even posted on arachnoboards in three years. Good job.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh he is just the cutest thing!!

I've always... admired (?) a chinchilla. Never got one cause they're very pricey  .


----------



## hairmetalspider (Sep 3, 2008)

Weird_Angel said:


> Oh he is just the cutest thing!!
> 
> I've always... admired (?) a chinchilla. Never got one cause they're very pricey  .


Not really. There are tarantulas far more expensive than a chinchilla.


----------

